# chuckers



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

I would just like to publicly thank the utah chukar foundation and
the dnr for another awesome youth day! We hunted the hennifer echo 
unit last sat. and had a blast. Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

GOOSEGUTS :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...you mean you actually killed a few? _or you just had a nice little hike_ 

i know how you shoot "gg" -/O_-


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Were you in the morning or afternoon hunt? 

The morning hunt went much better because the dogs were fresh and the tempatures were cooler. It was my first year helping out and it was great. My dog needs more work, but I think everyone got some shooting in and most of them got birds. I have some pictures I will post once I get them downloaded.


----------

